# FODMAP/Wheat Belly



## Wendy74 (May 30, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has tried the "Wheat Belly" diet. I am trying to figure out which one to start with, Wheat Belly or Low FODMAP. Certain vegetables and fruit on the FODMAP diet are not on the Wheat Belly diet. So confusing!


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

The FODMAP diet is particularly for people with IBS, the Wheat Belly diet is not, so I would go with the FODMAPs diet. A lot of people have had good success with eliminating FODMAPS, including me, so I recommend it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Wheat belly doesn't appear to be about limiting the amount of gas your intestinal bacteria make. The Fodmap diet is.If you don't have problems with pain or bloating from gas volume or how often you fart then it may not matter, wheat is only one of many foods that can cause gas.You can't get two diets that have the same goal and same theory of what they are supposed to do to have the same food list. Even when they say they are the same diet often the food list from one source doesn't match up with the food list from any other source. When it is supposed to be The.Same.Diet!Expecting two different diets with two different goals to have the same food list is borderline insanity.Wheat Belly's goal is weight loss from what I can see.LowFodmap is not about weight loss but disease management.


----------



## Wendy74 (May 30, 2012)

Thank you for pointing out the gas part, I have a problem with that, bloating, and severe stomach pains. I was just looking at the Wheat Belly diet since it explains how bad wheat is for you now days. I will start the FODMAP diet in hopes it relieves my bloating and stomach pains. I printed out the chart from this website so I should be good to go.Thanks again!


----------

